# N7 2012 Timurs kernel - Powerdown video



## PermDude (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi.

I have nexus 7 and timurs kernel from the topic: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/343017-download-location-for-usbrom/

I download from the first url and flash it.

And copy this video: 




in the directory: /sdcard/powerdown.mp4

Wideo not working, can be show only oryginal photo "USB ROM powerdown"

I have two problem 
My N7 OTG working only one usb device.

When i plug DAC to USB Host and power supply 5V from ignition switch it works. But i plug next usb device then DAC not working. Music played with nexus speakers. How to solve the problem?

Power supply is the: LM2596 5V 3A connected to ignition switch

I hope you will understand me  i dont use translate from Polish.

My connection wire:


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

Change hub or power supply. Either one of them, or both are faulty.


----------

